# Water Pump Wiring On 25Rss



## escorrial (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I had a tire blowout on my 25 RSS and it ripped a hole in the floor under the water pump. Some wires torn up. I see a 12 volt paired line coming into chassis. This is connected to the black and red leads on the pump motor. There is one other red wire which was broken and I'm not sure where to connect it. It is connected to a blade input on the end of the pump where the water lines connect. Anyone know what this connect to? I see not her wires. Also do these pumps run at a low level continuously or are they only on demand?

Thanks!


----------



## escorrial (Jan 15, 2010)

May be in wrong forum, feel free to move or I can repost in problems!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The pump should cycle. When the pressure drops the pumps run, when it hits its set point the switch opens and the pump stops. When the pump seems to run continuously at a low level it normally means it is air bound. The connection on the head of the pump is the pressure switch.


----------



## escorrial (Jan 15, 2010)

Is the pressure switch wired to 12 volt positive like the pump? Or is it a seperate circuit? And I think I have an air leak from a break in a feed line.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

escorrial said:


> Is the pressure switch wired to 12 volt positive like the pump? Or is it a seperate circuit? And I think I have an air leak from a break in a feed line.


The switch should be in series with the pump.


----------

